

Why do people write viruses? - r11t
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/security/?p=1422

======
amichail
The general impact of their work however is a healthier commercial software
industry because viruses scare away many users from pirated software.

I wouldn't be surprised if Microsoft appreciates their work, just as long as
it doesn't get too much out of control.

BTW, I also think Microsoft appreciates a certain level of piracy as free
advertisement.

~~~
windsurfer
* I also think Microsoft appreciates a certain level of piracy as free advertisement.*

Exhibit 1: Vista 7

------
oomkiller
For the lulz :) (Read: it's all about ego)

------
octane
Because they have AntiVirus software to sell.

~~~
amichail
Or maybe because they want to encourage cutting edge biology-inspired research
for anti-virus software:

<http://www.cs.unm.edu/~immsec/publications/virus.pdf>

